# Melt & pour sweating heavily...



## Puthyalejandro (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello, i am a newbie in soapmaking world. One day i decided to buy 2 pounds of melt n pour soap and find it very easy to make. But, just in hours they starts to sweat, and in a night they sweated heavily...disgusting  later i found that i supposed to buy melt n pour soap with stable glycerin. Ok thats a good lesson, but there are still more plenty old melt n pour (which cause sweating a lot) and dont want them to be in vain...is there any additives i can use to prevent the sweating?


----------



## lsg (Apr 17, 2020)

Your soap is attracting moisture from the air.  Keep it tightly wrapped.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 17, 2020)

Try putting them on a lined rack, you do not want them sitting directly on metal, with a fan aimed directly on the soap letting them cure for at least a week, two weeks would be better. Melt and Pour soap really does benefit from curing. After they have cured and hopefully stopped sweating wrap them in saran tightly.

Living in a high humidity area you would be better if you can find a low sweat m&p base but you may not be able too. I am not sure how readily available they are. But the fan method should help you out a lot.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Apr 17, 2020)

There's no additive to prevent sweating. Follow the advice of the first 2 posts and you will be ok.


----------



## Puthyalejandro (Apr 18, 2020)

Ah, i see. I have never let melt and pour soap cured--i always assumed that mnp can be used immediately after it harden.
Thank you for your responses! Its nice to get some advice from experts


----------



## Rattanjeet (Jul 15, 2020)

Puthyalejandro said:


> Ah, i see. I have never let melt and pour soap cured--i always assumed that mnp can be used immediately after it harden.
> Thank you for your responses! Its nice to get some advice from experts


Mp soaps need not be cured, you can use it immediately after it hardens


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 15, 2020)

Rattanjeet said:


> Mp soaps need not be cured, you can use it immediately after it hardens


While they need not be cured believe me when I say they will benefit from curing in from of a fan and/or de-humidifier for at least a week on a rack or tray. This comes from several years of knowledge from my daughter that literally made tons of m&p. It will sweat less and last longer. Also, quality m&p from a supplier not a craft shop such as Michaels will make a huge difference.


----------



## Rattanjeet (Jul 15, 2020)

So when you say to cure it under a fan or something, should it be clinged wrap or just like this.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 15, 2020)

I agree with cmzaha.   Letting it age a bit makes it better.   Let my embeds sit for a week or two before using them when using MP.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 15, 2020)

Rattanjeet said:


> So when you say to cure it under a fan or something, should it be clinged wrap or just like this.


Unwrapped


----------



## Rattanjeet (Jul 17, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Unwrapped


Will follow it going forward, thank you really


----------



## Healing Waters (Aug 13, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> While they need not be cured believe me when I say they will benefit from curing in from of a fan and/or de-humidifier for at least a week on a rack or tray. This comes from several years of knowledge from my daughter that literally made tons of m&p. It will sweat less and last longer. Also, quality m&p from a supplier not a craft shop such as Michaels will make a huge difference.


What quality suppliers would you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 13, 2020)

Essentials by Catalina has very nice m&p bases, made in their own facility.


----------



## Siddhi (Aug 15, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Unwrapped


 If keep it unwrapped it starts sweating as I live in a Area where it rains heavily any suggestions what can be done?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 15, 2020)

Siddhi said:


> If keep it unwrapped it starts sweating as I live in a Area where it rains heavily any suggestions what can be done?


After pouring your soaps put them on a rack with a fan directed on them to cure for a week or two before packaging. It should help with your sweating issues.  Until you have poured your soap keep the soap in the original packaging tightly closed.


----------



## Soma (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi all! Am a new member. Have been making melt and pour soaps for some time. It is true that they sweat a lot. I un-mold my soaps after 12 hours, then leave them to fan dry for about 4 -5 days. After that I store them in a box with a pot of moisture absorber. That sorts the sweating problem for me till I have to take them out again.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Rattanjeet (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Soma, thanks for replying, I shall try following it.
Do you make your own melt and pour soap base or you source it from somewhere


----------



## Angie Gail (Oct 12, 2020)

As soon as my MP soap has cooled and I take it out of the mold, I wrap it tightly in cling wrap. I'm in Texas and it's really humid here so I wrap it immediately and that stops it from sweating.


----------



## Soma (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi Rattanjeet, I forgot to mention that I wrap my M&P soaps in cling wrap after drying and before storing them away. However, once I had to put my soaps away in a hurry, without wrapping them. They fared well because of the moisture absorber. 
Angie Gail is right. We do have to hurry and wrap them immediately after unmolding and cutting in very humid climates. 
I have also noticed that if we leave the M&P base in double boiler and leave it at just warm (to avoid scorching it) for some time, then they sweat a little less. Maybe it's because some amount of water evaporated. But I am not sure of the reason. It has happened to me twice. Does anyone has the answer?

I buy my M&P bases Rattanjeet. I also make cold press soaps.


----------



## Rattanjeet (Oct 15, 2020)

Soma said:


> Hi Rattanjeet, I forgot to mention that I wrap my M&P soaps in cling wrap after drying and before storing them away. However, once I had to put my soaps away in a hurry, without wrapping them. They fared well because of the moisture absorber.
> Angie Gail is right. We do have to hurry and wrap them immediately after unmolding and cutting in very humid climates.
> I have also noticed that if we leave the M&P base in double boiler and leave it at just warm (to avoid scorching it) for some time, then they sweat a little less. Maybe it's because some amount of water evaporated. But I am not sure of the reason. It has happened to me twice. Does anyone has the answer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rattanjeet (Oct 15, 2020)

can some one share the recipe for Melt and Pour soap base


----------

